# Dell Vostro 3700: webcam and microphone stopped working

## valentin.mu

After several world updates i found out, that webcam and microphone on my Dell Vostro 3700 laptop stopped working.

I investigated for some time and found out that alsa is using mic input instead of onboard mic - if i connect external mic to my laptop - it is working normally. also, i dont have any input selectors in alsamixer - so i cannot tell alsa to use onboard mic. but it is pretty stupid to use external mic, while having onboard one.

here is some info:  

alsa kernel config

```

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

```

amixer output:

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 25 [39%] [-29.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Jack Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic In' 'Line In'

  Item0: 'Mic In'

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 3

  Front Left: Capture 1 [33%] [10.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 1 [33%] [10.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 9 [60%] [13.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 9 [60%] [13.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 7 [47%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 7 [47%] [10.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 77 [64%] [8.50dB]

  Front Right: Capture 77 [64%] [8.50dB]

```

as for webcam - i dont see any messages about it in dmesg and kernel doesnt load V4L modules during boot and if i load kernel modules explicitly - /dev/video doesnt appear. also i don't see camera in lsusb.

v4l kernel config:

```

  zcat  /proc/config.gz  | grep V4

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

```

----------

## valentin.mu

topic can be closed - it was hardware problem - i closed lid too rough for a couple of times  :Smile:   :Embarassed: 

----------

